
Keras and deep learning on the Raspberry Pi - benn_88
https://www.pyimagesearch.com/2017/12/18/keras-deep-learning-raspberry-pi/
======
sja
Cool tutorial! It's great to see examples of people building models that are
designed to be run in real time on the Raspberry Pi.

This post reminds me that I really need to find time to update the RPi
TensorFlow Github repo. The TensorFlow team is making progress on official
support- check out their nightly binaries here:

Model 2/3 B:

Python 2.7: [http://ci.tensorflow.org/view/Nightly/job/nightly-
pi/](http://ci.tensorflow.org/view/Nightly/job/nightly-pi/) Python 3.4:
[http://ci.tensorflow.org/view/Nightly/job/nightly-pi-
python3...](http://ci.tensorflow.org/view/Nightly/job/nightly-pi-python3/)

Pi Zero:

Python 2.7: [http://ci.tensorflow.org/view/Nightly/job/nightly-pi-
zero/](http://ci.tensorflow.org/view/Nightly/job/nightly-pi-zero/) Python 3.4:
[http://ci.tensorflow.org/view/Nightly/job/nightly-pi-zero-
py...](http://ci.tensorflow.org/view/Nightly/job/nightly-pi-zero-python3/)

Github discussion:
[https://github.com/tensorflow/tensorflow/issues/5729](https://github.com/tensorflow/tensorflow/issues/5729)
Pete Warden's blog post on cross-compiling:
[https://petewarden.com/2017/08/20/cross-compiling-
tensorflow...](https://petewarden.com/2017/08/20/cross-compiling-tensorflow-
for-the-raspberry-pi/)

------
jwatte
Check out donkeycar.com for another fun application of Keras on a raspberry pi
3!

~~~
Chickenosaurus
[http://donkeycar.com](http://donkeycar.com) is "an opensource DIY self
driving platform for small scale cars" (e. g. RC cars).

The page claims all necessary parts can be bought for about $ 200 on amazon.
It looks fun.

